# No notch, No camber, Just pics to say thank you to Bag-riders and Air-lift....



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Love it!
especially the handles, looks legit :beer::beer:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## ms.golf (Oct 22, 2005)

I hope it was worth all the whining.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

this thing looks great!! good work.. what do you think of the auto pilot controler?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Jetta11J said:


> this thing looks great!! good work.. what do you think of the auto pilot controler?


Works really well, no real issues or complaints. Setting the 1 touch ride height button is kinda iffy, never seems to set where I want it. Other wise, everything is great,rides great etc. No air leaks or issues.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

yeah me too brother, just gotta mess with it


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

damn sit pretty damn low for no notch, looks great:thumbup:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Ya, I am pretty stoked about that. It will get a notch in the next few weeks, just a couple other personal things to handle first. Once I put a degree of camber in the back, the back should come down a tad also.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks Goooood!!!! Specs on wheels?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

rear wheels are 16x9 et0 and fronts are 16x8.5 et 17.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

wow sweet. and tires? :laugh: Guess I should have asked that in the first post eh?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Zorba2.0 said:


> wow sweet. and tires? :laugh: Guess I should have asked that in the first post eh?


205/40 falkens, wheels are work meister s1, custom order from the factory.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice Bryan :thumbup:

Stickers are in the mail.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

car looks good.. can i see more of the interior? what color is that?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

ms.golf said:


> I hope it was worth all the whining.


:laugh:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

SoCalDubber said:


> :laugh:


Thanks for the bump, it was fun to read about all your whining about another company also, guess it doesn't count when you do it.

Will, sounds good, thank you! I am loving it!

The color of the car is off a scion tc, black with root beer pearl. Its getting resprayed again next month, either to a white or java black pearl off an sti. Heres an interior pic for you....


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

dang dood, car looks sooo good man. wow - no notch needed IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sick seats!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Sick seats!



Thanks! I really don't NEED a notch, it just seems like the proper thing to do, as far as safety and getting the full effect of the air-ride.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

nice Bryan, hopefully i'll be able to see it soon


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Should buddy! Within a week, I imagine.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Lovin the pics Bryan! 

See, it was worth it in the end. I am glad it's all in there. Thanks for letting me work on your car.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you again for all your hard work and use of space and tools! Not to mention your gangsta decorative hinges!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

1sikgti said:


> Thank you again for all your hard work and use of space and tools! Not to mention your gangsta decorative hinges!


Speaking of tools, I am missing some wrenches. I am sure they will turn up somewhere. Not a problem, I know we didn't have time, but I would like to see that area cleaned up. Made a panel inside to clean cover the empty areas of the controller and also paint the gold hinges to black or something better suited for the car.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Agreed, a nice black trim plate around the controller would look great, I was noticing that while looking at the pics. I have 1 of your allen wrenches,lol. Its on my table in the garage to give to you.:beer:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

absolutely stunning.:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

absolutely stunning.:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

not a fan of MK3s but i like this one a lot!:thumbup:

great job


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

Did that interior come out of car from pittsburgh


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

royalaird said:


> Did that interior come out of car from pittsburgh


No way jose!!! Straight from my imagination and my interior guys hands,1 off design. Thank you for all the compliments,means a lot!


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that interior is $$$$.. im going to do a similar color possibly a deeper red


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

tonyb2580 said:


> damn that interior is $$$$.. im going to do a similar color possibly a deeper red


thanks!! Ya, mines a bit bright for some people, but I had it matched up to be near dead on with the red on the work wheels. I did not want mis matched colors.


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

1sikgti said:


> No way jose!!! Straight from my imagination and my interior guys hands,1 off design. Thank you for all the compliments,means a lot!



Um hate to burst your bubble but that is most certainly not a one off design there buddy. I was contemplating doing the same pattern on my seats a few months ago, but it just wasnt for me. It's from a Lee Iacocca Mustang. Sorry


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I sat in one of the Iococa Mustangs... and wow! The interior is just nuts... I can see why someone would take inspiration from it!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

.:Rudeboy said:


> Um hate to burst your bubble but that is most certainly not a one off design there buddy. I was contemplating doing the same pattern on my seats a few months ago, but it just wasnt for me. It's from a Lee Iacocca Mustang. Sorry


To save face, I took the pattern from that car. search old posts, you can see where I admit to it. What I ment was that, the idea to use it was a 1 off idea,made to fit my seats,rather then goin with everyone elses full pallet of diamonds in the center. I apologize if it came off wrong, its hard to properly explain things, not speaking in person.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

.:Rudeboy said:


> Um hate to burst your bubble but that is most certainly not a one off design there buddy. I was contemplating doing the same pattern on my seats a few months ago, but it just wasnt for me. It's from a Lee Iacocca Mustang. Sorry


 
Hater...


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Haters gotta hate. Its half way my fault, I worded it way wrong. Either way, I am really happy, cars getting resprayed again next month, then tie up the small details, then park it and build my wife something:thumbup:.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like those were taken in Palmdale/Lancaster area. :beer:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

further in,down 138 in llano, its ok if you don't know that city, nobody does! hahaha. Can't wait to move.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

love it, it looks great


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

maaaan you just let them call you out. i would have said that i ****ing invented mustangs and lee iacocca is my dad.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the smile, need it right now. Looks like we cooked the motor on the way to vegas this weekend.


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

1sikgti said:


> Thanks for the smile, need it right now. Looks like we cooked the motor on the way to vegas this weekend.


 That sucks!! Hope you get her back up and running again soon!:beer:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey,the air-lift set up worked flawless all the way to vegas in the 115 degree heat! hahaha. Right now,were leaning towards a new white 4 door,swapping all my crap over and going from there.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

oooh white and red would look awesome!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

we'll see what happens,gonna try a couple things first before jumping the gun, as I usually do.


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, swapping everything over? That's a lot of work to be done.

Looking good, too bad the motor blew before Wuste.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Ionz13 said:


> Wow, swapping everything over? That's a lot of work to be done.
> 
> Looking good, too bad the motor blew before Wuste.


It would be a ton of work and I would have to respray the new car eventually also. It would give me the opp. to have a running car while I tear down the vr and see whats up. So far everything I done, has not even got it started.Cams are moving,so that's good. Next step, new vehicle speed sensor,if that doesn't do it,it may be time to do some serious car shoppin.mmmm white 4 door.


----------

